# Metal Manipulation



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

One of the reason I only own metals for SHTF and don't invest in them is that its pretty obvious the market place for metals is heavily manipulated. Yesterday there was a story about George Soro's selling gold and today there are a least 3 pundit / reports saying how its correction needs to continue, is over due, etc etc.
Jim Rogers on Gold: Continues to Have a Long Overdue Correction | Daily Ticker - Yahoo! Finance

With the powers that be capable of manipulating the metals its amazing any one would want to invest in them. I continue to hold 1 ounce of silver for every $1000 in debt I have (which is against property) and plenty of pre - 64 silver coins for barter but I could never buy a metal like a share of stock or something else for investment.

By the way does anyone have any good links to viable information about the "short sell" 3 days ahead of the Gold Price Drop that was supposedly by the FED or the US Treasury or one of these entities?


----------

